# Denon x3000 or Marantz 5008



## splmachine (Mar 12, 2012)

I need some advise on a new AVR. I currently have a 2 year old lower end Denon that has performed well but I want to upgrade. I have polk monitors and polk surrounds but I'm also looking to eventually swap out out the monitors for RTIa3's or even possibly 5's. My usage is about about 95% movies and 5% music.

My main questions are about the sound quality between the two receivers. I believe they have the same room correction and more or less the same wpc (Denon is 5w higher). I have heard great things about the Marantz sound but personally I do not like the porthole look. I do however like that it has preamp outs (no plans for an amp but nice to know it's there). I can live with the lack of display if sound quality will be better.

I like my current Denon but I feel like I maybe missing out if I don't explore Marantz as an option. Can anyone give me their opinion? Will one of these AVRs have any difference over the other or is it just down to features/power since they are the same company?


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Basically, it's like you started. It's gonna come down to features, they are both good receivers. If you like your current Denon stick with the Denon name, unless the Marantz has some functions that are more attractive to u then go that route. You really can't go wrong with either one, good luck with your decision.


----------



## splmachine (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. As someone newer to home theater equipment, should I be worried about the difference in power/weight of the receiver or was I correct that 5w will have no noticeable difference or extra headroom?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Realistically, on these two AVR's, 5 wpc will make about zero difference. Go for the one that has the features you like. May also want to consider the remote and the GUI in your decision.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The fact that the Marantz has preamp outputs would be the deciding factor for me. I also didn't see any mention of price between the two. As others have said both are high quality AVR's.


----------



## splmachine (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks All... Yes I do like the flexibility of preamp outs. Also the price is the same which makes its harder (for me) to decide.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Have you given any looks to the Onkyo lineup? They offer really good bang for the buck value and are quite popular amongst HTS members.


----------



## splmachine (Mar 12, 2012)

Originally I was looking at Onkyo for the reviews and features. But after reading some less positive reviews about failing HDMI boards and other issues, I've decided that they aren't for me. Maybe they are awesome and I wouldn't have any issues but I'd be worried about a failure all the time. I've also read that it could just be because they have more units out there. I'm not sure but I rather not try.

I have to say, my Denon runs really cool which always surprises me.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

It's all good. As consumers we have the choice to spend our money as we see fit. If you're scared off by the reports of Onkyo failures then purchase what you feel comfortable with. Denon and Marantz make excellent AVR's and either would make a great addition to your system.


----------

